# Fantasy Aquatics no longer sponsor?



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I just noticed that Fantasy Aquatics is no longer sponsor on BC aquaria. That's too bad, because that's how I found out about the store when I joined the forum.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe that they will be renewing. I just wanted to take it down for the moment until it's finalized and i know if they want to keep existing posts, or do a new section because of new ownership etc


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's too bad that it expired. Perhaps they'll renew, I appreciated seeing all the feedback that was being received and updates about the store. When I'm in the area I'll check it out for sure.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, there's been lots of changes at the store in the last 2-3 weeks and the new owner is trying to reorganize the place. I'll mention it to him next time I pop in there.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

yes, i talked to him on the phone a couple of times, he's aware of it all and just trying to sort it all out.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

*Fantasy Sponsorship[*



roadrunner said:


> I just noticed that Fantasy Aquatics is no longer sponsor on BC aquaria. That's too bad, because that's how I found out about the store when I joined the forum.


We have just sent the funds to B.C. aquaria via pay-pay for renewing our sponsorship  Thanks for your interest and hope to see you at Fantasy :bigsmile:


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

*sponsorship*



Nicklfire said:


> yes, i talked to him on the phone a couple of times, he's aware of it all and just trying to sort it all out.


Hi Shawn...the money for sponsorship has just been sent via pay-pal  I have sent you a p.m. Thanks for your help


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

*Fantasy back*

As you will see if you check out B.C. Aquaria Announcements and News, Fantasy Aquatics is back as a sponsor  As most of you know, Fantasy is under new ownership. Several B.C. Aquaria members have been very helpful with the transition. Thanks to all of you  Thanks to Shawn for putting us back on-line


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

It would be good if the old posts are reposted as well - doable? Just a useful source of reference ie. hours and stock on hand.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe Shawn held on to that data in the event they wanted to renew, he'll just need to manage time to do so.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

per request they wanted all previous posts taken out of the subforum, im sure they will redo all the necessary content.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It's nice to have a fresh start.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

hp10BII said:


> It would be good if the old posts are reposted as well - doable? Just a useful source of reference ie. hours and stock on hand.


Any information that you would like.........just ask and we will be happy to post it


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> per request they wanted all previous posts taken out of the subforum, im sure they will redo all the necessary content.


Well said........Thanks Shawn


----------

